# Detroit Uberx Passangers Must Be The Absolute Worst Passangers In The Country



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

I literally vacuum my car 3 times a day. Have a portable. I have great black leather interior that I wipe down after almost every rider, car is 2 years old. My rating is steady 4.9. Driving for a year. Car smells new rides new. I drive select usually. Select has been extremely slow for me for the past months... Had to start rolling x. No one tips on uberx. Bought a card reader and set up a tip app and Phone in the back seat. Looks great. Clear. Direct and not aggressivly. 2 weeks rolling x in Detroit/Royal Oak full time with this thing in back seat. I have not received a single tip on this reader. Detroit/Royal Oak is the worst type of people. Want you to wait extra, make stops, knowing you make .15 per minute and do not tip you. Ever. They are cheapest types of clientele. Abuse service. Even Airport runs. Want me to put your bags in trunk. Get them out set them on curb. Pull your handle out for you. THIS IS SERVICE. No Tip for it ever on uberx. LMFAO. Most self entitled GARBAGE of people use uberx in this area. They all know we make nothing on uberx and they love that. I'm telling you they laugh at us all behind our backs. Completely ignore the tip app with a smile. I average 1 tip to a hundred rides on x. Not exaggerated. And I never complain about it. That's why I feel good venting about this here. Where people can see. So thanks all who are in this forum and have taken the time to read this.


What is really hard to ignore though, on select which pays me 3x the amount per fare... I average 1 tip for every 3 rides in the same Detroit/Royal Oak area. Have never needed a phone app or tip signs. Almost every Airport trip tips for SERVICE, getting bags waiting etc. And I make 3x per ride ... Not everyone is perfect that I Pickup on select, but the type of persons that use uberx here are GARBAGE of clients. Must be rock bottom in the United States. I am sorry to all of you that drive here full time like myself like this. I average $100 gross to every full fill up on gas of $30 on uberx. And work at least 8 hours a day to obtain that. It's worthless trying to "educate pax" they all know this stuff here. They all do this because they do not respect us or care. It's almost like they hate uberx driver but still use it to humiliate us. At least that's how I feel after all of my effort. Good luck to you guys and gals working hard trying to pay bills in Detroit.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Your'e not alone and it isn't just Detroit. I got pulled down into Iowa City yesterday which is just as bad. Major college town. 98% of the clientele college students. Many foreign exchange. 27 rides. Zero tips. No ride more than 2 miles. Little surge.The deciding factor to beat it 20 miles back home was a text while en route saying "I've got 2 suitcases in apartment.Need help". Canceled and got out of dodge for good. Hate that city as much as you hate Detroit.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sounds like you should only drive select. Even if it isn't as busy why would you beat a brand new car for .75 cents a mile


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yea driving in Ann arbor where university of michigan is it's like that. In the Detroit area most of your clientele are adults, though. Business travelers, bar crowd, etc. I'm going to continue to try different stratagies. I will absolutely let you guys and gals know if anything actually works here. 

And I will absolutely go back to select when/if it picks back up. I can't financially take the risk of how slow it is right now.


----------



## nameless313 (Jun 16, 2016)

I think I have a great tip strat to share.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-tip-setup-that-works-great.140538/


----------

